# Kayaking the Tuscarawas river and fishing



## fishless (Sep 18, 2014)

Whats the best section for fishing and kayaking .I'm in Dover .I do the Bolivar dam and did Dover dam to front street the other day.Both are ok .Caught a handful of smallmouth,carp and one Crappie . Any sections with more rock for smallmouth ?


----------



## bassclef (Jul 25, 2013)

In my experience, the stretches with the best rock/gravel stream bed composition are down your way, and further south. The further north you go towards Massillon and Canal Fulton, it's 99% silt bottom aside from the actual riffles, which are few and far between. Even then, after several yards on either end of the riffle, it's back to sludge bottom.


----------



## fishless (Sep 18, 2014)

bassclef said:


> In my experience, the stretches with the best rock/gravel stream bed composition are down your way, and further south. The further north you go towards Massillon and Canal Fulton, it's 99% silt bottom aside from the actual riffles, which are few and far between. Even then, after several yards on either end of the riffle, it's back to sludge bottom.


thank you


----------



## wave warrior (Oct 2, 2005)

Don't be shy of banks that don't appear rocky on Dover stretch , your passing over some great spots ! Im treasurer of the boat club , been fishing that stretch 35+ years......


----------



## fishless (Sep 18, 2014)

wave warrior said:


> Don't be shy of banks that don't appear rocky on Dover stretch , your passing over some great spots ! Im treasurer of the boat club , been fishing that stretch 35+ years......


Thanks for the tip.I do tend to mostly look for rocks and trees but don't get much out of trees although I did get a nice Crappie the other day


----------



## winguy7 (Mar 12, 2014)

From Massillon south the tusc is loaded with smallies, and nice ones. It's not a river like the Kokosing with a ton of rock...although when there is some smallies will be there. Downed submerged trees next to the bank that have a one foot or more drop are tied with rock for preferred habitat. It'll be deceiving and look to shallow, but it's not.


----------



## fishless (Sep 18, 2014)

winguy7 said:


> From Massillon south the tusc is loaded with smallies, and nice ones. It's not a river like the Kokosing with a ton of rock...although when there is some smallies will be there. Downed submerged trees next to the bank that have a one foot or more drop are tied with rock for preferred habitat. It'll be deceiving and look to shallow, but it's not.


Thanks for the tips.Did the ramp on 416 south of new philadelphia to the tusky ramp.I caught a few little ones on jig and twister,my son caught a handfull with a couple decent 14-15 inchers on buzz bait.Also saw 4-5 gar about 18 inches hanging out in a fresh downed tree


----------



## cast4life (Mar 19, 2013)

Tusk in Massillon by Ernie's Bike Shop, got this guy!


----------



## YakinMike (Jan 2, 2018)

I kayak/fish the Tusc regularly...I'm in New Phila. Tusky ramp to Gnaden ramp is a good stretch. Above Bolivar is good as well. I'm hoping to try some stretches down by N'town this year...heard its fire down there.


----------



## cast4life (Mar 19, 2013)

Yeah I'd like to get down towards the new Phila are haven't done that yet. Fished up towards Canal Fulton got this one and 1 nice smaller.


----------

